# Anyone ever shoot an arrow straight up?



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

yea it was fine till it came down - I spent 20 years in the state pen -


----------



## ullr88 (Oct 19, 2010)

Ha! I did that when I was young also. After you release you're like "Oh shhh! Why did I do that?"


----------



## drewsumrell (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh yeah. Did that as a kid, but then got smart and quit trying it......luckily before any harm was done. It is definitely scary when they go out of sight and you don't know where they're gonna land. Could be a major OUCH!


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Sounds like that game they played in grown ups, think Rob Shnieder took one in the foot


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

rembrandt said:


> I pulled that stupid stunt one time out in my dads pasture. Shot it with a Bear Grizzly and that arrow looked really nice going up till it went out of sight and then I paniced. I froze and it came down about 10 ft. in front of me. I was about 15 years old then and stupid. I read where a guy in Okla. did that and it came down and went in the top of a shoulder near his neck and he died. Its a foolish thing to do........


I hate to say it...but yes...my buddies and I use to do that all the time. Thank God....non of us won any Darwin Awards for playing such a stupid game. I've read where some Native Tribes use to do that to test a young man's bravery. I can't say I agree with it as a good test of bravery.

Ray :shade:


----------



## feathermax ed (Jun 29, 2010)

what happened



sharpbroadhead said:


> yea it was fine till it came down - I spent 20 years in the state pen -


----------



## SoIl.deerslayer (Nov 22, 2011)

i think just about any of us who had a bow at an early age did this one lol. at least i played the wind in an open pasture


----------



## monkeyking75 (Dec 11, 2010)

I hope nobody does that in the deer woods, lol!


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

A friend of my family put out his brother's eye doing that. I'm actually not kidding. Shot someone's eye out. I never had a bow growing up, so I never had to contend with the urge. I think I did most of my bonehead stunts on a Schwinn Stingray bicycle.


----------



## Gonzoso (Aug 21, 2011)

I was sitting in my blind below an old dead tree. Lo and behold a giant flock of crows came and roosted on the tree, directly above me. I thought that was neat and was enjoying it and priding myself on fooling all those savvy crows with my wonderful ground blind and good camo.

For about 10-15 seconds. Then they began to poop.

It was like a rain of bird poop. It hit my hat, my bow, my boots, binoculars, I knew I had to do something. I looked up and picked out meanest vilest one of them and took aim with my compound.

Of course I missed. I watched the arrow go up and up and it disappeared. I used a judo point and I was on 1300 acres of private land with no one there at the time.

My friend found the arrow later that day.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

feather - i was just joking


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Happens when squirrel hunting if your not careful, little deflection off a branch and hide.


----------



## feathermax ed (Jun 29, 2010)

lol i was going to say 



sharpbroadhead said:


> feather - i was just joking


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

i did that once. my neighbor had no ide why there was an arrow in the roof of his car LOL


----------



## BowhunterOK1 (Jan 16, 2012)

I saw a guy do that when i was little. i cant remember if it was a compound or a crossbow but when the arrow came back down it had hit my dog in the leg... I was really young then and never learned my lesson because i remember shooting my bow straight up in a big open pasture once or twice myself.


----------



## BowhunterOK1 (Jan 16, 2012)

DannyZack said:


> i did that once. my neighbor had no ide why there was an arrow in the roof of his car LOL


What are the "Crackerized" version? i have never heard of them.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

BLACK WOLF said:


> I hate to say it...but yes...my buddies and I use to do that all the time. Thank God....non of us won any Darwin Awards for playing such a stupid game. I've read where some Native Tribes use to do that to test a young man's bravery. I can't say I agree with it as a good test of bravery.
> 
> Ray :shade:


 I would say it was a valid test of bravery.....I did it once and I proved to the world And to God up there that I was brave (but inside I became a mental, only I knew coward)


----------



## unkieford (Jun 7, 2010)

I saw someone do that with a bowling-ball mortar. It was really ummmm.... interesting. 

---Ford---


----------



## bilbowbone (Jan 15, 2011)

When I was in college I took an archery class. The first day the instructor took us outside to shoot across an open area with a big grade about 150 feet on the other side. The grade raised up around 75 feet at the top of which was the parking lot of the university administration building. The instructor said to just let loose, lob it in the air and get a "feel" for what the bow felt like. We questioned the fact that there were cars up there and his comment was, "you'll never get an arrow up there with these bows." I let go and my first arrow dropped dead center of some administrator's new Pontiac hood. The teacher ran up there in like 2 seconds flat and told us to get the heck back in the gym and dismissed class.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

bilbowbone said:


> When I was in college I took an archery class. The first day the instructor took us outside to shoot across an open area with a big grade about 150 feet on the other side. The grade raised up around 75 feet at the top of which was the parking lot of the university administration building. The instructor said to just let loose, lob it in the air and get a "feel" for what the bow felt like. We questioned the fact that there were cars up there and his comment was, "you'll never get an arrow up there with these bows." I let go and my first arrow dropped dead center of some administrator's new Pontiac hood. The teacher ran up there in like 2 seconds flat and told us to get the heck back in the gym and dismissed class.


Did anything ever come up about the incident? The instructor had to know that the administrator would know where it came from!


----------



## bilbowbone (Jan 15, 2011)

We never went to that field to shoot again. We shot indoors for the remainder of the semester and didn't ever hear if anything came of it. Didn't hurt that the whole class really liked this instructor. He was also part of the football staff


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

When we were kids it was common practice for my cousins and boyhood friends to launch an arrow straight up in the air and out of sight when we were out roaming the woods and fields with our bows. We all had to see who's bow was the most powerfull and how long and where the arrow came down. One Saturday while my three cousins and I were out rabbit hunting we came to an open field and decided to test our bows. My cousin Bob's arrow was coming down straight at us and fearing that it might strike our grandma's dog I took a swing at it with my bow. Missed but did catch the arrow with my hat. My aunt had to drive me in to the doctors office to get stitches for the top of my head. I guess it was a good thing for me we were using field tips. You know, I can't remember us ever doing that again.


----------



## OkieJ (Feb 2, 2005)

How come all the stupid stories start with guys from Okla.? Never hear any of them until I start reading on the web. And I only did this once at each campout.


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

Yep...yep I did, but my arrow was stopped by a squirrel's mouth.


----------



## wtpops (Sep 18, 2005)

SoIl.deerslayer said:


> i think just about any of us who had a bow at an early age did this one lol. at least i played the wind in an open pasture


Yep you must always run into the wind when plying this game. But never tell your sister this when you talk her into playing.:wink:


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Sisters can be a pain sometimes......I know, I have one that ranted at me about nothing. I think she was practicing for when she got married....


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Well…I’m certainly not immune to putting me and foolish in the same sentence, either. It was all fun until the arrow went out of sight…then came an instant UNDERSTANDING of what Newton had to say about gravity. Guess I was guilty of tree-hugging long before it became so popular. Enjoy….Safely, Rick.


----------

